# The Beginning of a New Scape



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I began the layout for the Substrate, I plan on Using Flourite Red and Black Onyx Sand for a Lagoon style layout. Thank you Sergio Canaba NJAGC, for the Idea on how to separate the different Substrates.

Anyway, Was hoping to get two teer design, with the onyx for the Lagoon, then taper the Right side up and out towards the back, Guess you could say it is a valley style layout then, Not?

I thought of adding a Shoal to outline the rear of the Lagoon with some rock, still looking for some nice Inert specimens yet. So I figured I would ask some of the pro's on this to see If I am on the right track


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Turned out pretty well, Have to figure out some rock Placements and wood, just may have the plants and water in it by this weekend..


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Good start, can't wait to see what happens next 

Tom


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Need some criticisms for the Rock Placement, I plan on adding some Wood in the mix to the right of the Boulder, and behind the rock ledge. Sorry for the little blurries, was preventing the Flash from spilling in.

Nice thing is the Dimmable Lighting works nice these shots are natural , going towards dusk at the time of the photo's


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It is difficult to offer any critiques at the moment, AMP. We don't have your vision, nor is there really enough in the tank right now to advise on. Personally, I never critique something this early on! Maybe after you add the rest of the hardscape?


----------



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

Possibly stack some of those smaller rocks up to make some little caves and such... it would make timid fish a lot happier.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I aggree with Donald, but if you still want critique, I would say than IMO the large rock on the left should be moved slightly towards the centre, but still so it's off-centre. Then I'd add some smaller stones around it so it doesn't stick out on its own. 

But... as Donald said it is difficult when we dont know your visions for this tank, or the planting scheme.

Tom


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I tend to agree with you all, The budget is tight, and I have to go a week at a time, and I am at a loss now at which direction to go, Biotope, or just let er' rip, and pick and choose as Igo, Yes pretty lame of me  So I am open to any and all suggestions from the guys and gals out here for suggestions.

I am a Swordtail Buff, and the majority of the fish will be Swords, Neons, and Transferring my 4 Gouromi's and Rainbow shark into it. So I have been researching there local environment, which seems to be all over now  But primarily in Northern South America.

I had also contemplated trading off the Gouromi's for some Fresh water shrimp. I did find a few more rocks for the stack to the right, and made a cavern type structure. which enhanced that corner nicely, I will be adding a tree stump behind that.

I am at a standstill as to what type of Plants I will be adding, I am definitely adding HC to the the front of the sand and Lining the rim of it with Hair grass and tapering that to the right and left corners of the Tank for foreground.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Any Thoughts?? Planning on adding a piece of drift with a Nana on it in the center. Plant Order will be in this weekend, Finally get to cycle this forever ongoing project. Seems every time i want to get going , I got to get :-| There are a few other shots in the Link.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

your tank is looking really good. 

i think you should put a big rock or driftwood on the right side to fill it in a little more. but its your tank and its awesome=P


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like an excellent start... and I too think you'll need something on the right to help with a little balance.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the way you use the rocks now.
But I can't make some criticism now cuz I dunno what plants and what you want for your tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree completely with Gas. Once you've got the plants in it'll look completely different. I really like the hardscape that's in there so far.

BTW how many filters are you running on this? I see three intakes and two outlets at least!!! No wonder the budget's getting a bit tight!!!


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> I agree completely with Gas. Once you've got the plants in it'll look completely different. I really like the hardscape that's in there so far.
> 
> BTW how many filters are you running on this? I see three intakes and two outlets at least!!! No wonder the budget's getting a bit tight!!!


Thank you both for the Tid Bit of info  I am running a EHEIM 2217 and a 2078 3e The Third Intake as you see on the top left is a surface skimmer.

I am Looking at plant combination that will support My Swords and Kribs that I am going to be adding in there, By Saturday I should have the plants in Place, I am going to be placing the order today. The Aquasand is going to be filled in with Glosso, and the edge of the sand with Hair grass, I have yet to figure out what kind of color I am going to mix in there yet.

I have a lot of Amazon Swords but only plan on using one or two, after seeing how they took over my 55  I think one or two is good. I do not want a Huge Jungle, but thick enough to be contoured and have a broad open middle viewing area.

Guess i can name this set up now, "A dream come true"  I love colorful scapes so I contradict myself by stating I would like a Two style habitat layout


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Added a Couple of more rocks to the right side, Balanced out nice now, Filled the tank today, Going to get the cycle started, that took almost 2 hrs to get enough water in to keep the dust down, still got cloudy water anyways


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

He he, Well the plants come tomorrow, $$$$$$$ I will hate myself in the morning for that, But this is the list, and I am hoping it all lays out as planned.

Java Fern, Lace (Microsorium pteropus v. ''Windelov')
Crinum aquatica
Crinum Calimistratum
Bolbitus (Bolbitus heudelotii)
Aponogeton Madagascar Lace (Aponogeton madagascariensis)
Balansae (Cryptocoryne crispatula)
Crypt Wendtii, Green (Cryptocoryne wendtii) Pot
Crypt Wendtii, Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii) Pot
Wendtii, Bronze (Cryptocoryne wendtii v. 'Tropica')
Ammannia Senegalensis
Heteranthera Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterfolia)
Ludwigia Peruensis (Ludwigia peruensis)
Ludwigia, Broad Leaf (Ludwigia repens)
Mayaca (Mayaca fluviatilis)
Myrio, Green (Myrio pinnatum)
Myrio, Red (Myriophyllum heterophyllum)
Potamogeton gayi
Rotalla Wallichii (Rotalla wallichii)
CLOVER, FOUR LEAF Dwarf(Marsilea quadrifolia)
Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)(potted)
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) pot
XXL Anubias Frazeri Centerpieces

I should have a very nice contrast as long as it all lives


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally some Life is added All my plants arrived healthy and in the tank they went.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great, where did you get the plants from? That is a whole lot of variety.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Prairie said:


> Looks great, where did you get the plants from? That is a whole lot of variety.


http://www.aquariumplants.com/

A lot of folks here and about stated they had a hard time dealing with them, Not Plugging them, But Mark, spent weeks with me on this, Though I may have to move a few things around and the Wendetii has such a nice root base to it, I am going to have to add some more Fluorite to keep the roots covered.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, you've got the right idea on how to start off a tank. I always have trouble getting a hold of a lot of plants when I first set up a tank.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone know If I should leave the hair grass seed? A lot of my pots have seed pods on them, I was reading its best to cut it down after planting????

Seems like a waste to cut the pods off.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Here it is 6 Months later, Almost 100% completed to where i want to be mechanically. The tank is up and running and Doing quite well. My Latest addition is my RO/DI system, Attach my drain hose, and one flick of a switch and I am refilling the tank, the VAT has a float valve to stop the production water, and eventually i will put a level sensor in the tank, to be 100% automatic 









I need to prune this weekend and rearrange a few things, but all and all I am impressed on the growth of everything.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

plants look good, except now you can't even see the hardscape! minimizing the variety a little and -like you said, a little rearranging it'll be dope!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

beautiful tank!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

whats the tank size??


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

OK I think I am going to need a little help, I spent the last 4 hrs redoing some things and ended up with this. I think the Ammannia Senegalensis will get covered over by the Myrio Green and red, I cut that back hard as well as the Stargrass under the Frazaria. Almost looks as if I need to move the Myria over by the Frazaria and let it fill in from there.????

Chunky, It is a 90 gallon set up


----------

